# t5 for budding



## shahomy (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone replaced the vegging bulbs in a 4ft t5 fixture, with the flowering/budding bulbs they claim can be put in there? Did it work?

Here`s some pics of what the vegging bulbs can do, after nine weeks...
Oh, the big one is "kritical kush", and the baby clone is "pineapple chunk"(about 2 weeks old, since i got it)...
Originally there was 8 plants...all the same size and shape, tons of leaves...
3 kritical kush,3 sour OG, a white russian(some narly leaves), and straw-blu...all stuffed under 2 t5`s.
No stretch on any of them...can`t even see the branches!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice profile on her...I love HO T5's for veg. I would think that going with the "flowering" bulbs would be quite similar to flowering with the warm Spiral CFL's. I think JAAM flowered with T5's, not sure if he switched out the bulbs though.


----------



## shahomy (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, how close should that little one be to the lite?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

shahomy said:
			
		

> Also, how close should that little one be to the lite?




With HO T5's, right up on it. I keep my light about and inch from the tops.


----------



## shahomy (Oct 11, 2012)

ok,...thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 11, 2012)

ANd that small one looks to need to be potted up to something bigger to let its root mass develop more. displaying n-def from used up soil...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2012)

I have flowered with T5 using the bloom bulbs and did well but the bigger the plant is the more bulbs you will need to keep on them to build the buds. I had a very big plant and had several fixtures draped around it like a T-pee. It actually flowered nicely but the power needed to do it was actually more than what would have been needed to do the same with an HPS. 

That little Pineapple chunk is starving to death. Put it in a large pot with lots of groceries. Really great clear up high from that one. The hash made from the Chunk will send you on a roller coaster ride around the rings of Saturn


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2012)

I have flowered from my 8 bulb T5 before and was happy with the results.  I have never flowered with other bulbs so have nothing to compare to.  My buds did seem to be night and tight and smoked good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2012)

I would recommend painted your walls flat white to make the most of the light you have.  Also if your plants are not occupying all of your space, you can make temporary walls of reflective material to close in your space.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 13, 2012)

I have flowered using only T5s twice...   4 - 2 bulb T5 fixteures in a 2x4' tent... I mixed the spectrum using 5 bloom bulbs and 3 veg bulbs...  Ran 6 plants and pulled alil over 6 zips of 3 LarryOG + 3 Chemdawg...


----------



## shahomy (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone
Thank you for all the replies, and sorry for taking so long to thank yall...all i can say is family feuds are a *****...they`ll be the death of me .



> I had a very big plant and had several fixtures draped around it like a T-pee.


How many is several? and were they the 4ft 400w fixtures?...thank you



> tcbudI have flowered from my 8 bulb T5 before and was happy with the results.  I have never flowered with other bulbs so have nothing to compare to.  My buds did seem to be night and tight and smoked good.


Hi tcbud...how many plants under the fixture? and did you use the "bloom" bulbs?
Also, was it a t5 you used for your "bud of the month"?(snowcap)



> The Hemp GoddessI would recommend painted your walls flat white to make the most of the light you have.  Also if your plants are not occupying all of your space, you can make temporary walls of reflective material to close in your space.


Hi Goddess....i`ve read all the faq`s about this and posts about light/lumen meters proving you can reflect more light...and my son in law/partner says 
" why bother...r **** looks just as good if not better than anything i`m seeing"
and as i look at my plants(Oh, all the originals mentioned above have come home) i don`t think they could be any thicker or bushier...but, probably will still do this someday anyway....but for now, does it look like that plant is lacking for light in any way?(i am just a noob, first grow)...thank you



> JustAnotherAntMarchingI have flowered using only T5s twice...   4 - 2 bulb T5 fixteures in a 2x4' tent... I mixed the spectrum using 5 bloom bulbs and 3 veg bulbs...


Hi JAAM,
Was there a reason for mixing the spectrum like that? or were you just experimenting? any pics?


Well the feud is over again and all the original plants are back and budding under a 1000w hps king cobra setup...so i probably won`t be trying the t5 for budding anytime soon, hopefully these questions and answers will still help others though...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2012)

I would have trouble working with your sil--IMO, it is stupid to waste light and electricity, even if your plant looks good.  In addition, there is a HUGE difference between vegging and flowering.  If you want dense buds when flowering with a T5, one should paint the walls flat white and get the space smaller.  Every wasted lumen means that your plant is getting less light energy and that you are wasting electricity.  What it looks like in veg can be very very different than what it looks like in flower.


----------

